# Knitting Retreat



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm holding a knitting Retreat at Spruce Hollow Farm in the Endless Mountains of Pa. on June 8th 9th & 10th If anyone is interested PM me


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh what a great idea ! I would have loved that...! 
But of course, I'm too far !

Thanks for the invite. And wish you a great success :0)


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with prokia! I wish you well.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I wish I were in a position to be able to attend. It sounds heavenly and I wish you much success.


----------



## sboneil (Jun 4, 2011)

Would love to have more info. We have a small Prayer Shawl group some of the ladies may be interested as we are not too far-Lebanon County, Pa. My email address is [email protected] Thank you, Sue O'Neil


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

sprucehollow said:


> I'm holding a knitting Retreat at Spruce Hollow Farm in the Endless Mountains of Pa. on June 8th 9th & 10th If anyone is interested PM me


Can you share a bit more info., please?


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

If you Google knitting retreat at Spruce Hollow Farms you will learn all about her retreats. Sounds wonderful to me. I wish I could do it.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

sprucehollow said:


> I'm holding a knitting Retreat at Spruce Hollow Farm in the Endless Mountains of Pa. on June 6th 7th & 8th If anyone is interested PM me


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sweet Pandora, I wish you could come also I teach the Endless Mountain Sampler Afghan which are 8" squares and they take not time at to make and when you put them together it makes a handsome afghan. If you are interested we could do it together on line I'll send you my patterns One a month it would be fun we could call it The One a Month Sampler Afghan. let me know Here is a picture of one of the squares and ladies knitting in my East Garden Judy


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

sprucehollow said:


> I'm holding a knitting Retreat at Spruce Hollow Farm in the Endless Mountains of Pa. on June 6th 7th & 8th If anyone is interested PM me


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Judy. Wow lovely setting for you retreat. Looks so relaxing.. good luck to you. Wish I could come  just not able to... have fun. Mary


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

What a great idea i wish I could make them!


----------



## flower lady (Oct 9, 2012)

I would love to come but I live to far. Even though I live in
Pa, I'm in philadelphia


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Can we do it online?


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd be really interested in coming.
Have you changed the dates from the weekend?
I live in western Mass, so it would be about a 4 hr drive for me.
Plus I could visit my 80+ yr old aunt who lives in the Poconos.
Would you PM me more details please.
Thanks,
Toni


----------



## gjc1212 (Nov 7, 2013)

I, too, would love to have more info. I'm at [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## JulietteF13 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

